# Does it matter what type of rhinestone I use? Will a crystal rhinestone look better then an AB rhinestone?



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Help! Does it matter what type of rhinestone I use? Will a crystal rhinestone look better then an AB rhinestone? Will the price increase if AB crystal is used(cost"s a bit more) and by how much? Do I even mention the AB rhinestones to my clients? Thank you


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Rhinestones/Bling*

Yes, generally they are more i don't by how much, because I just use clear, nobody has asked for them, from me at least.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

May I ask where you purchase your rhinestones? Thank you


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I carry both and regular crystal is the top seller. AB has rainbow tint. Cost for AB isn't that much-except pink-for some reason any type of pink is more expensive.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Where do you get your rhinestones?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

shine art usa. you can google their web site. Most around here use them. you will need to call them to get a price sheet and samples. I would start off using their economy stones.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shineart for me also.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

oohhh yes I went on their website. I liked their variety. I sent an email but I'm sure I won't hear something till Monday. Can you tell me more less what you paid? Please


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Uhhh ...I think its around 40 bucks for 500 gross of ss10 economy crystal.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I only use Korean & Pellosa, depending on how much the custmoer wants to spend, mostly Korean


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Well I found some else where and I received a sample(100) ss10 clear n AB, I have to say that they are beautiful 72,000 for 17$ have you heard of the place? MESA


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Cannot resist. One day asking for stone advice, and where to purchase - and the next day already have samples in hand and pushing them. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes they are known company. nifty observation idonaldson. Mfatty500- I started out with pellosa,then switched to Korean,then switched to economy.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

idonaldson said:


> Cannot resist. One day asking for stone advice, and where to purchase - and the next day already have samples in hand and pushing them. Very interesting indeed.




 


now they are a pro all of a sudden.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Lol...I had been asking people before I found this wonderful forum and no one had been able to tell me anything. I wasn't brought up that way, you ask me, I not only tell you, I'll take you! I recieved my samples today. I just thought it was the correct way to share my experience with you both as well. No bad intention.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Letty711 said:


> I wasn't brought up that way, you ask me, I not only tell you, I'll take you! I recieved my samples today. I just thought it was the correct way to share my experience with you both as well. No bad intention.


LOL okay - all the best in your endeavor and let us know how you like them, since none of their stones are rated yet. Which method are you using to lay them down? Also, I think you meant 7200 not 72K.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Yes, that's what I meant...


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

As far as I know, crystal rhinestone is more like transparent ones, AB rhinestone is more colorful and will reflect different colors in the sunlight. Crystal rhinestone is better to applied on light color fabrics. You can choose by your requirement. Considering the price, cuz AB rhinestone has gold powder in it so the price will be higher than crystal rhinestone. Hope it is useful to you.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you very much @kinwoo


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Letty711 said:


> Well I found some else where and I received a sample(100) ss10 clear n AB, I have to say that they are beautiful 72,000 for 17$ have you heard of the place? MESA


 I love MESA; however, not for stones. I started out using them quit a bit, however, their cheaper stones are "cheap". They are the only ones I've used where the glue falls off the back of the stone which I hate. I have 3/4 a bag left of 500grs and I will not use them. Shire are is definitely my number 1 choice for price and quality.


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you so much for that info. greatly appreciate it. Happy to say that I just place an order with shine.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't forget your transfer tape


----------



## Letty711 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, greatly appreciate it


----------



## doinitmyway (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of the Crystal Pro by Texgraff? So the machine in action online and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah Crystal pro has been around. I don't know a lot about it. But I went to their web site and By the pricing they have on the spangle pro they are expensive. You can go direct to the importer ProSpangle | Spangle Bling Machine and get it for 10 grand less with a bunch of spangle reels. Not sure if this is true on their crystal pro but worth researching.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

doinitmyway said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the Crystal Pro by Texgraff? So the machine in action online and it looks pretty good.


That Crystal Pro is a rhinestone machine, not spangles. While you get bling designs from both, the ProSpangle uses reels of spangle material that are punched out onto transfer paper. The advantages are:

- never any lead content
- just as much or MORE bling with holographic material, etc
- supplies are MUCH cheaper, so there are more profits
- Spangle machines run at 800 to 1000 spm rather than 150 stones per minute for rhinestones


----------

